# Peoria, IL, Young male tri A104749



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet1904899-ss.html

A104749's info... 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Unknown 

Sex: Male 
Age: Young 



A104749 is: 
purebred 





Contact this shelter to adopt A104749 ... 
Shelter: Peoria Animal Welfare Shelter 

Pet ID #: 1062126-A104749 


Contact: Lauren Malmburg 

Phone: (309) 494-8911 
- Let 'em know you saw "A104749" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: http://www.ci.peoria.il.us 

Address: 2600 NE Perry Avenue 
Peoria , IL 
61603


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

what a cutie


----------

